

Creating Culture and Being Attractive - loceng
http://mattamyers.tumblr.com/post/23491026414/creating-culture-and-being-attractive

======
loceng
I submitted another blog post of mine to HN a few days ago and it started
started some conversation, so figured I'd make another go at it and see if I
should more regularly post / see if what I write about is something HN is
interested in.

